# Pics of my bird and a pice of art!!!



## tornfeathers (Jul 1, 2014)

Just a few more pics of Beep. 
I wish I knew how old he was. 


















Poor trashed tail with broken feathers. :C 
He'll molt, he was like that when I picked adopted from the humane society so I'm sure his time outside before he was brought there caused the damage. 









CHEEKS! 

Also a piece of art I drew for a friend of his tiel.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

You made it!!! Welcome!


----------



## tornfeathers (Jul 1, 2014)

It is so weird, TalkBudgies and TalkParrots i can use my usual username (Mazz)

However for some reason it's a dead account here so i couldn't use it haha. 

:rofl:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks to me like he's under 1 year old since he still has a striped tail feather.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's beautiful!  Love the artwork too! :thumbu:


----------



## tornfeathers (Jul 1, 2014)

The underside of his tailfeathers are yellowish and striped, the one you can see it on is one of his broken feathers and half of it is upside down.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love that drawing and Beep is adorable


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

He's a baby his tails more than likely that way because of the trauma of being at the humane society. Flapping around in a cage from transfer and being put into a new strange environment. He looks extremely healthy! One of my tiels, henry, jumps onto the floor and everytime, jumps on his tail. Well JUMPED on his tail when he had one. Lol he's broken all his tail feather and looks like a little stump now!


----------



## tornfeathers (Jul 1, 2014)

Aww silly baby with his broken butt feather nub. 

Beep is a sweetheart, I am so glad we found eachother that day. He is a love bug, he and I just learned the other day he likes scratches. I posted a video on the video forum.


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll check it out!


----------



## mdh994 (Jul 18, 2014)

wow what a cool bird and awesome drawing


----------

